# Hurry up tomorrow



## Tclem (Oct 21, 2015)

Grinder comes tomorrow. Getting. Closer to being the king of..... Well anyway.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice - Cant wait! You off tomorrow or have to work?


----------



## Tclem (Oct 21, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice - Cant wait! You off tomorrow or have to work?


May call in sick. Lol. Ups doesn't get here till around 6-630

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 21, 2015)

Good luck with you new grinder!!! You will be amazed at the better control you will have. Looking forward to seeing your new grinds.

Foot

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 21, 2015)

Go Tony go.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 21, 2015)

Tclem said:


> May call in sick. Lol. Ups doesn't get here till around 6-630


I think if you call them early you can pick it up at the terminal if that's close enough to be possible.  at least we know you won't be signed on this weekend...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

